# iMac Spec to accomodate LR use



## SMP (May 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I am completely new to this forum, but a real LR convert. I am soon to replace my old Windows XP PC with an iMac and am planning on running LR5 on it. 

I intend purchasing a 21.5" 2.9GHz (turbo boost up to 3.6GHz) model with 8GB RAM, a 1TB HD and Nvidia GE Force GT750M graphics card. I can stretch to one upgrade only and would like to know what users thoughts are on which of the following I should go with:
- i5 up to an i7 processor
- 8GB up to 16GB RAM
- or a fusion drive?

I will also install latest version of Elements on there and am also considering OnOne Perfect Photo Suite 8 as well. I like to create slideshows of my images and am considering Fotomagico or Muvee Express for Mac. I would do some video editing maybe incorporating short sections of video into slideshows but definitely not 3hr epics or anything like that. I do'nt game. Therefore based on that if you could only choose one upgrade what would it be? I am just trying to make the right decision and not regret it forevermore.

I have searched the forums for similar advice but all I can find is posts of at least 2yrs old so was just after some current advice.

Look forward to any responses guys.

Thanks,

SosFM.


----------



## clee01l (May 10, 2014)

Welcome to our forum. 
I have a two year old iMac and a 13" retina MBP.  I think RAM more important than any other of your listed options.  I have a D800 which is 36mp and RAW files are a little over 40 Mb.  This image data can really tax processor capability.  My quad core i5 iMac with 16GB does fine on these big files. The rMBP is dual core i7 and only 8GB It works fine too, but  more slowly. I think it would do better with more cores and more RAM.


----------



## Tony Jay (May 11, 2014)

Cletus is correct here: I would go for more RAM, the upgrade to a 3.1GHz Quad core i7 processor will see some improvement in performance too.
I also note the SATA is only a 5400rpm drive. Ideally a flash drive or perhaps a fusion drive would be better.

Ultimately though the actual image collection will probably need to be stored on external drives. For convenience I is also store my catalog on the same external hard drive but best performance would have it on an internal drive.
USB3 drives give good performance but thunderbolt capable drives will be even better (they are expensive though).

For Lightroom itself there is no need for expensive video cards but that assumption will go out the window if you are using Photoshop and other CS applications.

Sadly the baseline specs of nearly all Mac offerings are a bit short of the mark.

Tony Jay


----------



## SMP (May 11, 2014)

H'mm I did wonder if I would see more benefit with the extra RAM. I think if I am correct changing to a flash drive or fusion drive is more expensive. I can't do them both but am aware that obviously with the 21.5" once its purchased I can't upgrade it! I will definitely be storing everything on an external HD. Do Mac users on here report many issues?

Sos F-M.


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2014)

Sos F-M said:


> ... both but am aware that obviously with the 21.5" once its purchased I can't upgrade it! I will definitely be storing everything on an external HD. Do Mac users on here report many issues?
> 
> Sos F-M.


About the only thing that you can't upgrade is the CPU. You can add/replace RAM and Disk Storage, even swap out a DVD with a second internal HDD http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/apple/memory/iMac.

I've been a Mac user for a little over two years.  I have had my Mac lock up only once in that period.  And that was because of an app not letting me have access to the keyboard and mouse and not because of a misbehaving OS.  Because Apple controls the Hardware and the OS, everything works well together.  It is a tuned system.  I no longer run a virus scanner which frees up CPU cycles and I/O operations, so my programs run faster unimpeded by a virus scanner sitting in the middle of each operation.


----------



## SMP (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Clee, I just viewed Victoria Bamptons profile in her welcome message to me, I notice she runs 16 GB RAM. Your experience is one of the things that has persuaded me to move over to Mac. Windows 8 was the deciding factor though.


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2014)

Sos F-M said:


> Thanks Clee, I just viewed Victoria Bamptons profile in her welcome message to me, I notice she runs 16 GB RAM. Your experience is one of the things that has persuaded me to move over to Mac. Windows 8 was the deciding factor though.


I also have 16GB on my iMac.


----------

